# First attempt to take over the world (Code Named Operation Pinky 1)



## the_brain

Brain: Pinky, are you pondering what I’m pondering?

Pinky: Yes Brain, but if we send these guys White Owls they will not be too happy…

Brain: No Pinky we will target some key players with a first round of special bombs including our new Jedi Mind Control device. These will leave them confused and disorganized. We will then follow up with a second round of bombs while they are still confused. 

Round #1
9405 5036 9930 0197 8714 20
9405 5036 9930 0197 5658 31
9405 5036 9930 0197 5658 79
9405 5036 9930 0197 5658 93

Round #2 TBA Tomorrow.


----------



## Oldmso54

Interesting... Veerrryyyy Interesting... ???


----------



## Mr_mich

Bomber are coming out of the woodwork this month.


----------



## akneipp

I can only imagine what one of Ian's bombs look like after being the recipient of a trade with him and having to deal with that damage.

It has been a bloody, bloody August it seems in regards to air attacks on the forum.


----------



## Cigar Noob

Oh boy... I see how he preys on noobs, apparently his thirst for blood cannot be quenched on them alone. Yikes!


----------



## ssutton219

sick!!


I Love It!!!





Shawn


----------



## sweater88

His strategy apparently is: To be the best, you gotta beat the best...I respect that


----------



## RGraphics

Its great to see new bombers.


----------



## WyldKnyght




----------



## David_ESM

Hmm... Things never worked out too well for Pinky and the Brain...


----------



## StogieNinja

August madness continues!!!


----------



## ouirknotamuzd

not to be pedantic,but The Brain's plans never succeeded...I hope this Brain's plans work to his satisfaction.

not only are there a new crop a bombers lately,but I'm loving their originality and ingenuity....gas bombers....guinea pigs...an evil mouse genius....this is why I love this place.


----------



## StogieNinja

ouirknotamuzd said:


> not to be pedantic,but The Brain's plans never succeeded...


lol!


----------



## the_brain

Round#2
9405503699300198515712
9405503699300198515736
9405503699300198515781
9405503699300198515767
9405503699300198515729
9405503699300198515798
9405503699300198497605
9405503699300198497636
9405503699300198497629
9405503699300198497650
9405503699300198497681
9405503699300198497612
9405503699300198497599
9405503699300198497698
9405503699300198497643
9405503699300198497667


----------



## crburchett

WOW!!! opcorn:


----------



## kapathy




----------



## max gas

Holy crap! Take it easy Ian. What crawled up your ass and died? 
Can't wait to see the destruction on all these bombs. Keep up the good work!


----------



## dahu

the_brain said:


> Round#2
> 9405503699300198515712
> 9405503699300198515736
> 9405503699300198515781
> 9405503699300198515767
> 9405503699300198515729
> 9405503699300198515798
> 9405503699300198497605
> 9405503699300198497636
> 9405503699300198497629
> 9405503699300198497650
> 9405503699300198497681
> 9405503699300198497612
> 9405503699300198497599
> 9405503699300198497698
> 9405503699300198497643
> 9405503699300198497667


WHA?!!!


----------



## stew

Not only is this the week of "Mass Nuclear Strike 3" but we also have a Mad Bombing Mouse on the loose....shear MADNESS!!!!!


----------



## David_ESM

Things just got real interesting.


----------



## Oldmso54

Rut Roh! :lever:


----------



## szyzk

David_ESM said:


> Things just got _real_.


Fixed that for you.

WTG Ian!


----------



## cartey

I am very intrigued...


----------



## dr.dirty

this could get interesting


----------



## Hannibal

Holy Hell!! Someone's not messing around!


----------



## VersionX

the_brain said:


> Brain: Pinky, are you pondering what I'm pondering?


"I fink so, Brain, but if we didn't _have _ears, we'd look like weasels!"


----------



## Oldmso54

Where's Michael (CALIFORNIA KID) to decipher all those DC's and give us a little pre warning of where they are headed?


----------



## the_brain

Oldmso54 said:


> Where's Michael (CALIFORNIA KID) to decipher all those DC's and give us a little pre warning of where they are headed?


Where is the fun in that? Oh and I left Pinky in the cage today with the big red button waiting for the Coup de grâce round #3 targeting our dark lord himself...


----------



## VersionX

the_brain said:


> Where is the fun in that? Oh and I left Pinky in the cage today with the big red button waiting for the Coup de grâce round #3 targeting our dark lord himself...


My dear frater, you left PINKY in charge of the big red button? He's more likely to eat it than push it!


----------



## the_brain

Almost forgot 2 for round#2
9405503699300199083135
9405503699300199083104


----------



## David_ESM

the_brain said:


> Almost forgot 2 for round#2
> 9405503699300199083135
> 9405503699300199083104


Oh no... Wouldn't want you to forget 2 of the 22 you appear to be sending out...

Well done man :thumb:


----------



## ShortFuse

Freaking mind control?!?!? Really?!?!?


----------



## Oldmso54

So who is this "Ian" (the_brain)? Not a whole lot to glean from his profile or previous threads. Tell us a bit about yourself Ian :ear: - inquiring minds want to know...? :?:


----------



## jordanwimb

So many bombs! This is madness!


----------



## the_brain

And 3 more, this completes round#2
9405503699300199154965
9405503699300199154989
9405503699300199154972


----------



## the_brain

Oldmso54 said:


> So who is this "Ian" (the_brain)? Not a whole lot to glean from his profile or previous threads. Tell us a bit about yourself Ian :ear: - inquiring minds want to know...? :?:


Might find more if you search for tke743 - had to change it for personal reasons. Been honing my skills beating up on the Noobie Sampler Trade before starting my first big campaign.

Just your average cigar smoking Megalomaniac Genius Mouse.


----------



## kapathy

scary scary scary stuff.


----------



## Oldmso54

the_brain said:


> Might find more if you search for tke743 - had to change it for personal reasons. Been honing my skills beating up on the Noobie Sampler Trade before starting my first big campaign.
> 
> Just your average cigar smoking Megalomaniac Genius Mouse.


Aha! Identity change - and thus the plot thickens :spy:


----------



## the_brain

ShortFuse said:


> Freaking mind control?!?!? Really?!?!?


Better believe it, those in the first and third phases will have to explain.


----------



## Mr_mich

Good lord Ian. Thats some serious mass bombing you are dropping. I will have to search your previous handle and see what inspired this and maybe get a little warning as to the carnage we should expect.


----------



## k-morelli

can't wait to see all the destruction throughout the bomb section.. nothing like world domination to start the week off right


----------



## Oldmso54

Mr_mich said:


> Good lord Ian. Thats some serious mass bombing you are dropping. I will have to search your previous handle and see what inspired this and maybe get a little warning as to the carnage we should expect.


Yes. Please do Krystian - and share with us as we need to find out exactly who/what we are dealing with here!


----------



## kapathy

Oldmso54 said:


> Yes. Please do Krystian - and share with us as we need to find out exactly who/what we are dealing with here!


dont worry he wont bite.....just a dillusional mouse typing random numbers.... nothing to see here move along people!


----------



## Tyrone Shoolace

That is madness just madness I say!


----------



## the_brain

kapathy said:


> dont worry he wont bite.....just a delusional mouse typing random numbers.... nothing to see here move along people!


You wish....

FYI last 2 from round#2, just the big one for round #3 to go. Pinky, get away from that big red button!!!
9405503699300199574688
9405503699300199574695

As to my past, here are some reports on past bombings:
http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-pifs-maws/274217-noobie-sampler-trade-33.html#post3305029

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-pifs-maws/274217-noobie-sampler-trade-19.html#post3323549


----------



## Oldmso54

the_brain said:


> You wish....
> 
> FYI last 2 from round#2, just the big one for round #3 to go.
> 9405503699300199574688
> 9405503699300199574695
> 
> As to my past here are some reports on past bombings:
> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-pifs-maws/274217-noobie-sampler-trade-33.html#post3305029
> 
> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-pifs-maws/274217-noobie-sampler-trade-19.html#post3323549


OK - I just checked out those two threads/posts. We are dealing with a very serious player here folks! I think in Vegas he would be termed a "whale" if I'm correct because this is ONE BIG PLAYER!! Based on his past - forget the freaking hurricane headed up the east coast - this man appears to have the means to DESTROY the planet. I, for one, would be battening down the hatches if one of those DC's is headed your way....!! :fear:


----------



## the_brain

Oldmso54 said:


> OK - I just checked out those two threads/posts. We are dealing with a very serious player here folks! I think in Vegas he would be termed a "whale" if I'm correct because this is ONE BIG PLAYER!! Based on his past - forget the freaking hurricane headed up the east coast - this man appears to have the means to DESTROY the planet. I, for one, would be battening down the hatches if one of those DC's is headed your way....!! :fear:


Oh, one is coming your way......


----------



## Oldmso54

the_brain said:


> Oh, one is coming your way......


Shoot! I just had the trees trimmed, some removed, the house painted, an old shed removed, shipped my son off to college... and now it appears I'll have to enter REHAB! :faint:


----------



## Zybert

madness, with that show of power i think i mite follow in this plan on world domination


----------



## Cigar Noob

I'm sorry, Mr. The brain... I cannot get this out of my head, so I am going to subject everyone else to it. Seems fair, right? This is what I think of when I see/hear "the brain"....

(very funny movie BTW)


----------



## the_brain

Cigar Noob said:


> I'm sorry, Mr. The brain... I cannot get this out of my head, so I am going to subject everyone else to it. Seems fair, right? This is what I think of when I see/hear "the brain"....
> 
> (very funny movie BTW)


LOL, yes very funny movie.


----------



## bwhite220

Holy mother of all things good and holy!!

In the immortal words of Jack Bauer, "EVERYBODY DOWN!!!"


----------



## David_ESM

Those two noobie trades are rather intimidating. I will await destruction reports anxiously. Especially Shawn's, I revel in every bomb that llama gets smacked with.


----------



## jordanwimb

Wow - just looked at Mr. Brain's previous hits, too...

It's getting wild up in here! :faint:


----------



## the_brain

Oldmso54 said:


> OK - I just checked out those two threads/posts. We are dealing with a very serious player here folks! I think in Vegas he would be termed a "whale" if I'm correct because this is ONE BIG PLAYER!! Based on his past - forget the freaking hurricane headed up the east coast - this man appears to have the means to DESTROY the planet. I, for one, would be battening down the hatches if one of those DC's is headed your way....!! :fear:


A whale, no. If I was there would be mind control devices in all 28 bombs, not just in the first 4 and the last one. These bombs are good though...


----------



## fivespdcat

Apparently I've been away from the bombing forums too long, you guys mean to tell me a rodent has taken over? What happened to all the big bad ZKs, and Squids? I guess the little guy rules here.

It may be time to get all the crews together...


----------



## Zogg

at first i said "oh man i loved that show"

then i said "F*** THATS A LOTTA TRACKING NUMBERS"


----------



## bwhite220

Zogg said:


> at first i said "oh man i loved that show"
> 
> then i said "F*** THATS A LOTTA TRACKING NUMBERS"


LOL!!! I second that!


----------



## the_brain

fivespdcat said:


> Apparently I've been away from the bombing forums too long, you guys mean to tell me a rodent has taken over? What happened to all the big bad ZKs, and Squids? I guess the little guy rules here.
> 
> It may be time to get all the crews together...


No, the rodent is TRYING to take over. My plan will be evident by Friday when all (but one) of my bombs land.


----------



## dr.dirty

Nice PIF but I doubt a mouse can take on the world alone.........


----------



## ouirknotamuzd

it's all a ploy,Gentlemen...The Brain is using misdirection to make you think he sent out all those packages...he stated himself that only packages from rounds 1 and 3 had mind control devices....round 2 is merely a smoke screen.
he's a clever rodent,I'll give him that...but he may have nibbled off more than he can chew....especially if he tries to nibble on The Herfabomber


----------



## kapathy

the_brain said:


> You wish....
> 
> FYI last 2 from round#2, just the big one for round #3 to go. Pinky, get away from that big red button!!!
> 9405503699300199574688
> 9405503699300199574695
> 
> As to my past, here are some reports on past bombings:
> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-pifs-maws/274217-noobie-sampler-trade-33.html#post3305029
> 
> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-pifs-maws/274217-noobie-sampler-trade-19.html#post3323549


huh? what? why? nooooo!!!!!!!


----------



## the_brain

ouirknotamuzd said:


> it's all a ploy,Gentlemen...The Brain is using misdirection to make you think he sent out all those packages...he stated himself that only packages from rounds 1 and 3 had mind control devices....round 2 is merely a smoke screen.
> he's a clever rodent,I'll give him that...but he may have nibbled off more than he can chew....especially if he tries to nibble on The Herfabomber


Smoke Screen, LOL.... Round 1 is in the air (scheduled delivery Thurs), Round 2 was dropped off tonight (scheduled delivery Fri, except for two destined for APO), and Pinky gets to hit the big red button for the final bomb on Monday.

As I said, my plan will be evident by Friday.


----------



## Mr_mich

Oldmso54 said:


> Yes. Please do Krystian - and share with us as we need to find out exactly who/what we are dealing with here!


I looked, I found, I saw, I read, I ran, Currently in Hiding. This is one crazy mouse people.


----------



## cartey

Best TV dramas don't get as good as this thread.
I'm just gonna sit back, and...where's my popcorn?


----------



## Cigar Noob

cartey said:


> Best TV dramas don't get as good as this thread.
> I'm just gonna sit back, and...where's my popcorn?


I'll share...


----------



## sweater88

the_brain said:


> You wish....
> 
> FYI last 2 from round#2, just the big one for round #3 to go. Pinky, get away from that big red button!!!
> 9405503699300199574688
> 9405503699300199574695
> 
> As to my past, here are some reports on past bombings:
> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-pifs-maws/274217-noobie-sampler-trade-33.html#post3305029
> 
> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-pifs-maws/274217-noobie-sampler-trade-19.html#post3323549


uhhhhhh, whoa!


----------



## the_brain

sweater88 said:


> uhhhhhh, whoa!


Full disclosure, with 28 bombs none wiil quite match the two from the NST. but they will be good. especially the ones with mind control.


----------



## bwhite220

cartey said:


> Best TV dramas don't get as good as this thread.


amen! I haven't been this excited to see people get destroyed since Jack Ass 3D!


----------



## jordanwimb

bwhite220 said:


> amen! I haven't been this excited to see people get destroyed since Jack Ass 3D!


haha, nice one! :lol:


----------



## David_ESM




----------



## bcannon87

This whole thing scares the hell outta me!!!


----------



## dacken

What is better than a crazy mouse that knows what he wants and loves cigars. The brain is by far the best cartoon charater there is.


----------



## Hannibal

:hmm:op2:op2::rip:

Looks like someone is destined to get destroyed.... Or should I say a few..


----------



## the_brain

dacken said:


> What is better than a crazy mouse that knows what he wants and loves cigars. The brain is by far the best cartoon charater there is.


Yup, and just because I think it looks cool, here is round #2 before it went out the door yesterday.


----------



## Shibby

the_brain said:


> Yup, and just because I think it looks cool, here is round #2 before it went out the door yesterday.


Oh....my.....god!


----------



## David_ESM

Everyone loves a massive box quantity photo.


----------



## Hannibal

Lucky I can't see it here at work.....


----------



## akneipp

the_brain said:


>


I had a nightmare that started like this once.

Looks like bombs start landing tomorrow......


----------



## David_ESM

Hannibal said:


> Lucky I can't see it here at work.....


Well let me help you out. Priority boxes, stacked 4 high, 6 wide.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd

the_brain said:


> Full disclosure, with 28 bombs none wiil quite match the two from the NST. but they will be good. especially the ones with mind control.


well,I hope you didn't waste one of those mind control bombs on me....I lost my mind years ago.:crazy:


----------



## jordanwimb

Nice picture! Excited for carnage reports to start rolling in.


----------



## the_brain

ouirknotamuzd said:


> well,I hope you didn't waste one of those mind control bombs on me....I lost my mind years ago.:crazy:


No mind control for you, you are in the round#2, but I was warned to treat you as "special".... And I did....


----------



## ouirknotamuzd

the_brain said:


> No mind control for you, you are in the round#2, but I was warned to treat you as "special".... And I did....


did ya hear that,Fellas?....I'm "special"....I get to ride in the back of the short bus with all the other cool special kids again:madgrin::woohoo::biggrin::cheer2:


----------



## StogieNinja

ouirknotamuzd said:


> well,I hope you didn't waste one of those mind control bombs on me....I lost my mind years ago.:crazy:


And llamas have pretty small brains to begin with...


----------



## Cigar Noob

Hannibal said:


> :hmm:op2:op2::rip:
> 
> Looks like someone is destined to get destroyed.... Or should I say a few..


I checked Round #1 tracking, very peculiar results...


----------



## Oldmso54

Cigar Noob said:


> I checked Round #1 tracking, very peculiar results...


Well don't hold out! What was peculiar?? :ear:


----------



## dr.dirty

This is what happens to crazy mice in SOCAL


----------



## David_ESM

Oldmso54 said:


> Well don't hold out! What was peculiar?? :ear:


Nothing peculiar to me.

They went from his location in MA to a processing facility in NH yesterday. No updates since then. Expected delivery tomorrow, none have their final locations listed yet.


----------



## Hannibal

David_ESM said:


> Well let me help you out. Priority boxes, stacked 4 high, 6 wide.


Is that all?????? Pfffttt.....


----------



## ouirknotamuzd

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> And llamas have pretty small brains to begin with...


 this coming from a squid...at least llamas have a vertebrae..and testicles


----------



## the_brain

Cigar Noob said:


> I checked Round #1 tracking, very peculiar results...


How so?


----------



## ouirknotamuzd

dr.dirty said:


> This is what happens to crazy mice in SOCAL


what..they turn into overweight cats?....are these Disneyland mice?


----------



## StogieNinja

ouirknotamuzd said:


> this coming from a squid...at least llamas have a vertebrae..and testicles


Touche, sir.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Touche, sir.


gesundheit...and that was at least a threeche


----------



## kapathy

David_ESM said:


> Nothing peculiar to me.
> 
> They went from his location in MA to a processing facility in NH yesterday. No updates since then. Expected delivery tomorrow, none have their final locations listed yet.


that doesnt mean anything.... that nuke i sent ron still says its processing here in il..... usps fail


----------



## the_brain

David_ESM said:


> Nothing peculiar to me.
> 
> They went from his location in MA to a processing facility in NH yesterday. No updates since then. Expected delivery tomorrow, none have their final locations listed yet.


This is how mine always look, here, then NH, then no info until out for delivery or delivered. And why ruin the surprise?


----------



## Cigar Noob

the_brain said:


> How so?


They all went to the same NH post office. I guess USPS results don't typically tell the whole story but I can guess to part of it.


----------



## David_ESM

Cigar Noob said:


> They all went to the same NH post office. Is that a main hub in the area?


Yep. Look for updates tomorrow morning. That will tell you if you should stay at work and call the bomb squad to your house.


----------



## the_brain

Cigar Noob said:


> They all went to the same NH post office. I guess USPS results don't typically tell the whole story but I can guess to part of it.


I live in the Worcester, MA area, AKA the Armpit of America. My bombs have to be routed though someplace civilized (like NH) for shipment to the rest of the US or APO.


----------



## Max_Power

the_brain said:


> I live in the Worcester, MA area, AKA the Armpit of America. My bombs have to be routed though someplace civilized (like NH) for shipment to the rest of the US or APO.


Whoa, whoa...

It's only Worcester, not New Jersey.:bounce:


----------



## Cigar Noob

David_ESM said:


> Yep. Look for updates tomorrow morning. That will tell you if you should stay at work and call the bomb squad to your house.


I would be very surprised if a package headed out west from MA went through NH rather than Boston. Then again, a lot of that stuff never makes sense to me... so it kinda makes sense now.


----------



## David_ESM

Cigar Noob said:


> I would be very surprised if a package headed out west from MA went through NH rather than Boston. Then again, a lot of that stuff never makes sense to me... so it kinda makes sense now.


The NH facility is about the same distance from the OP as Boston, and by sending there they don't have to add to what is probably an already over worked Boston facility.


----------



## Cigar Noob

Max_Power said:


> Whoa, whoa...
> 
> It's only Worcester, not New Jersey.:bounce:


:ban: In New Jersey's defense 99% of people can pronounce the first 2 letters of their towns name.... unlike some of you Chowderheads... Wuuuuuuuhhhhhhsttttaaaahhhhh! 
:bounce:


----------



## the_brain

Cigar Noob said:


> :ban: In New Jersey's defense 99% of people can pronounce the first 2 letters of their towns name.... unlike some of you Chowderheads... Wuuuuuuuhhhhhhsttttaaaahhhhh!
> :bounce:


I'm a displaced FL boy, I can't pronounce them either...


----------



## dacken

got to love usps and there weird way of doing things


----------



## Mr. Dave

All this bombing really has me wanting to bomb a few people. The only address I have is Shuckins. GUESS RON IS GETTING SOME CIGARS SOON!

Brain! Keep it up man, you bombers are an inspiration!


----------



## the_brain

Mr. Dave said:


> All this bombing really has me wanting to bomb a few people. The only address I have is Shuckins. GUESS RON IS GETTING SOME CIGARS SOON!
> 
> Brain! Keep it up man, you bombers are an inspiration!


Patience young grasshopper, all will be revealed (address that is) in time.


----------



## Oldmso54

the_brain said:


> I'm a displaced FL boy, I can't pronounce them either...


I knew there was a reason you had such style!! Where in FL - I was born and raised in So Fl / now in Cen FL.


----------



## the_brain

Oldmso54 said:


> I knew there was a reason you had such style!! Where in FL - I was born and raised in So Fl / now in Cen FL.


Sarasota


----------



## Oldmso54

the_brain said:


> Sarasota


Beautiful beaches over there - a little older community but I'm sure you partied your way up to Clearwater Beach a time or two?


----------



## the_brain

Oldmso54 said:


> Beautiful beaches over there - a little older community but I'm sure you partied your way up to Clearwater Beach a time or two?


Wasn't the land of the newly wed and nearly dead when I lived there&#8230;


----------



## Oldmso54

the_brain said:


> Wasn't the land of the newly wed and nearly dead when I lived there&#8230;


LOL - not many outside of FL know that expression - still cracking up!


----------



## Mr_mich

the_brain said:


> Yup, and just because I think it looks cool, here is round #2 before it went out the door yesterday.


Holly  that is freaking ridiculous!


----------



## Zogg

i checked cause someone said tracking was interesting, and i was scared because whenever anything comes up to me it processes through that nashua, NH station, i was like OH NO KIPP AND I ARE GONNA DIE then i noticed it all came from MA, so it probably went up there first lol!


edit: btw brain, i head down to worcester once every month or two to go to shows (at the palladium), we should herf it up sometime!


----------



## the_brain

Zogg said:


> i checked cause someone said tracking was interesting, and i was scared because whenever anything comes up to me it processes through that nashua, NH station, i was like OH NO KIPP AND I ARE GONNA DIE then i noticed it all came from MA, so it probably went up there first lol!
> 
> edit: btw brain, i head down to worcester once every month or two to go to shows (at the palladium), we should herf it up sometime!


All my bombs get routed through NH, does not mean that you or Kipp have escaped though.....

Up for a herf anytime you are (and I am) in town.


----------



## Zogg

the_brain said:


> All my bombs get routed through NH, does not mean that you or Kipp have escaped though.....
> 
> Up for a herf anytime you are (and I am) in town.


damn i thought i finally dodged one of these. People have had it out for me this month o.o

are you just outside worcester or are you just near it somewhere? lol

takes me about 2 hours to get there, and i usually go with my friend (who posts as zybert here on puff, he lives in manchester NH) So i'll be sure to get a hold of ya next time i head down there!


----------



## the_brain

Zogg said:


> damn i thought i finally dodged one of these. People have had it out for me this month o.o
> 
> are you just outside worcester or are you just near it somewhere? lol
> 
> takes me about 2 hours to get there, and i usually go with my friend (who posts as zybert here on puff, he lives in manchester NH) So i'll be sure to get a hold of ya next time i head down there!


My neighbors across the street are in Worcester, I'm not. So yes real close.


----------



## dacken

i think who posts as zybert might be my cousin. not sure as zybert is my grandfathers last name.


----------



## the_brain

Zogg said:


> i checked cause someone said tracking was interesting, and i was scared because whenever anything comes up to me it processes through that nashua, NH station, i was like OH NO KIPP AND I ARE GONNA DIE then i noticed it all came from MA, so it probably went up there first lol


So now that all of round #2 are showing being routed through NH too, either all of my bombs go that way, or you and Kipp are really screwed...


----------



## the_brain

Crap, one of my round #2's is showing delivery tomorrow (one day early). This messes with the time table. Pinkey get ready with the big red button!!


----------



## ouirknotamuzd

Cigar Noob said:


> They all went to the same NH post office. I guess USPS results don't typically tell the whole story but I can guess to part of it.


It's not a post office,Dude..it's a large mail processing center....there are 22 of them all across the country and all mail is sent to one of them and then sent to their respective local offices.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd

the_brain said:


> Sarasota


my brother lives in Sarasota with his 2 kids...nice beaches,like you mentioned and it's only a hop skip and jump away from Tampa


----------



## the_brain

ouirknotamuzd said:


> It's not a post office,Dude..it's a large mail processing center....there are 22 of them all across the country and all mail is sent to one of them and then sent to their respective local offices.


I'm aware, but there was some confusion earlier today on this topic. I was just pointing it out, and having a little fun with Zogg. All of my bombs always go through NH.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd

the_brain said:


> I'm aware, but there was some confusion earlier today on this topic. I was just pointing it out, and having a little fun with Zogg. All of my bombs always go through NH.


I know you know...I was merely giving a 411 to young Jonathan(Cigar Noob)


----------



## the_brain

ouirknotamuzd said:


> I know you know...I was merely giving a 411 to young Jonathan(Cigar Noob)


Sorry, didn't come out as intended, was not meant to be that curt. And did not notice that you addressed it to CigarNoob.


----------



## the_brain

ouirknotamuzd said:


> I know you know...I was merely giving a 411 to young Jonathan(Cigar Noob)


And take it easy on Jonathan, something tells me he will have a rough day tomorrow.....


----------



## Cigar Noob

ouirknotamuzd said:


> It's not a post office,Dude..it's a large mail processing center....there are 22 of them all across the country and all mail is sent to one of them and then sent to their respective local offices.


Dude, how am I supposed to know that some tiny NH town is a hub with no major airport nearby? Couldn't find anything online about it when I looked, that is why it got me curious. Not gonna argue with someone in the biz that's for sure. This is all I could find...

Sectional center facility (SCF) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



the_brain said:


> And take it easy on Jonathan, something tells me he will have a rough day tomorrow.....


:behindsofa: .... something seems a lot closer than I feel comfortable with. Roadtrip!


----------



## Zogg

dacken said:


> i think who posts as zybert might be my cousin. not sure as zybert is my grandfathers last name.


Zyberts my buddy, He's polish and has lotsa relatives I think, so it's entirely possible, lol!

Also..

every town in NH is tiny, lol!

I live across the street from one of the main Ruger (guns) factories and i see more shipping trucks than cars every day lol 

in fact one of the post offices near me is so small its in the same building, in the back room of a barber shop XD

as for the round 2 bomb that seems to be early, who knows XD


----------



## tobacmon

OK This has got my attention---lets see how this plays out!


----------



## the_brain

OK USPS is starting to frustrate me here. First they decide to deliver a round #2 bomb early today, and now they just delayed one of my Round#1 bomb's till tomorrow. I have a plan and they are screwing with it. Taking over the world requires a dependable delivery schedule.


----------



## Hannibal

A good plan thwarted by the USPS??? Say it isn't so!! 

It really depends how far the packages have to travel and how rural the area's are......


----------



## the_brain

Hannibal said:


> A good plan thwarted by the USPS??? Say it isn't so!!
> 
> It really depends how far the packages have to travel and how rural the area's are......


The closest one is the one being delayed......


----------



## Hannibal

the_brain said:


> The closest one is the one being delayed......


Well there goes that theory...... :ask:


----------



## dacken

i agree Brain taking over the world depends on things working. 


and Zogg zybert is my cousin I just saw him this past weekend at a family party and that is how i found out about this site.


----------



## David_ESM

the_brain said:


> Taking over the world requires a dependable delivery schedule.


This is why the llama's won't amount to much. Their leader has horrible time keeping skills. :wink:


----------



## k-morelli

In offense of New Jersey (no not defense- OFFENSE). theres a ton of towns where people can't even spell their own name let alone the town they live in. As a New Jerseyian I have no problem saying that NJ is the arm pit of america


----------



## StogieNinja

Kudos, Brain. Something you did must already be working - we're focused on the merits of USPS distribution, the size of NH towns, and the character of the people of Jersey! Your mind control is already at work! AAHHH!!!


----------



## David_ESM

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Kudos, Brain. Something you did must already be working - we're focused on the merits of USPS distribution, the size of NH towns, and the character of the people of Jersey! Your mind control is already at work! AAHHH!!!


 Derek... Duck and cover... Tracking doesn't look good for you my squidy brother.


----------



## StogieNinja

Aww crap...

eep:


----------



## kapathy

ive been moused!!!!!!! so brain would you like your pron here or seperate....wait a minute damn mind control i can decided for myself brain brain brain brain brain pinky and the brain................


----------



## the_brain

kapathy said:


> ive been moused!!!!!!! so brain would you like your pron here or seperate....wait a minute damn mind control i can decided for myself brain brain brain brain brain pinky and the brain................


Here Please...


----------



## David_ESM

the_brain said:


> Here Please...


Now we see if the mind control works... :wink:


----------



## kapathy

well apparently picking on people did get me something in life 



ian thank you these are far beyond anything i could have expected for a little shit talk

sigle III, partagas habana,bolivar habana,oliva V torp,la aroma mi amore, carlos torano 1959 50 years, lfd air bender chisle,punch bowling pin (yes that is what im calling it) cao lx2 cuban press.

i suddenly have the urge to go back to the nst and pick up another "trade partner"


----------



## kapathy

ok photobucket fail...dont know why it wont rotate....sad panda


----------



## the_brain

Did the mind control device function when you opened the box?


----------



## kapathy

yes it did my little dog lept off the bed and ran and i damn near choked on my coffee laughing


----------



## David_ESM

That certainly doesn't bode well for the survival or the remaining 20 something mail boxes...


----------



## the_brain

kapathy said:


> yes it did my little dog lept off the bed and ran and i damn near choked on my coffee laughing


Good, Wasn't 100% sure it would survive USPS' tender touch.


----------



## the_brain

David_ESM said:


> That certainly doesn't bode well for the survival or the remaining 20 something mail boxes...


4 Round #1
23 Round #2
and soon to be 1 Round #3, Pinky not yet with the Big Red Button!!!


----------



## StogieNinja

kapathy said:


> ok photobucket fail...dont know why it wont rotate....sad panda


It takes a bit for Photobucket to get the change done. Also, it might just be saved on your computer.



the_brain said:


> Did the mind control device function when you opened the box?


:shock: I'm afraid.



the_brain said:


> 4 Round #1
> 23 Round #2
> and soon to be 1 Round #3, Pinky not yet with the Big Red Button!!!


Holy moses!


----------



## ProbateGeek

Dang - I obviously picked the wrong month to lay low on the cigar side! You guys are going BA-ZERK!

I hope someone's working on an accurate monthly bomb report - this may be one for the record book. Oh, good: http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-bombs/296575-lets-count-august-bombs.html

_<back under cover for now>_


----------



## ouirknotamuzd

the_brain said:


> And take it easy on Jonathan, something tells me he will have a rough day tomorrow.....


Jonathan can take it....he's been on the receiving end of one of my Herfabombs,so he knows what's it like to be blasted into oblivion by a mad bomber.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd

the_brain said:


> OK USPS is starting to frustrate me here. First they decide to deliver a round #2 bomb early today, and now they just delayed one of my Round#1 bomb's till tomorrow. I have a plan and they are screwing with it. Taking over the world requires a dependable delivery schedule.


isn't it always the way....ya try to take over the world with mind-control devices in cigar packages and the USPS pisses in the pool.
been there..done that.


----------



## the_brain

ouirknotamuzd said:


> Jonathan can take it....he's been on the receiving end of one of my Herfabombs,so he knows what's it like to be blasted into oblivion by a mad bomber.


Crap, just found that one. I was warned about you, but it appears I was not warned enough.


----------



## Oldmso54

kapathy said:


> well apparently picking on people did get me something in life
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ian thank you these are far beyond anything i could have expected for a little shit talk
> 
> sigle III, partagas habana,bolivar habana,oliva V torp,la aroma mi amore, carlos torano 1959 50 years, lfd air bender chisle,punch bowling pin (yes that is what im calling it) cao lx2 cuban press.
> 
> i suddenly have the urge to go back to the nst and pick up another "trade partner"


Haven't been on much today but as I was scrolling through this thread, comfortably leaning waaay back in desk chair, legs all stretched out, perusing from an angle with my elbow propped on the desk (you know - the typical "working" position) and I got to that pic... I literally bolted straight up in my chair and got about 6 inches from the computer saying "holy shit" theres a cohiba a partagas..... certainly got my attention!!


----------



## kapathy

there is literally 1 cigar i have had before in that bunch.... and 3 cc... i have not had 1 yet.... and that bolivar looks like it will be my first, after a nice little nap in my humi


----------



## ouirknotamuzd

the longer the nap the better,Sir....Bolis are famous for improving with age.


----------



## kapathy

ouirknotamuzd said:


> the longer the nap the better,Sir....Bolis are famous for improving with age.


hmmmm would you recommend the others first then (who has 2 thumbs and is a cc moron.....this guy)


----------



## the_brain

ouirknotamuzd said:


> the longer the nap the better,Sir....Bolis are famous for improving with age.


All of the cc's I sent have just under a year on them. Most of the rest are about 8 months +/- 2.


----------



## jordanwimb

What a hit! Nice sticks in there!


----------



## the_brain

Sweet after all that, USPS delivered my supposedly delayed Round #1 bomb today. All 4 will land today...


----------



## Hannibal

And the wait begins.......


----------



## kapathy

yeah 1 good thing about working second shift is im home for the usps everyday.....bad thing is i often se my mail man scowl as he scans the outgoing boxes


----------



## Oldmso54

So only one report so far, huh???


----------



## Cigar Noob

This hit is epic. Thank you so very much. This is like a MAW times 10. Been eagerly wanting an Air bender, I am an Oliva fanboy and certainly love the V, have wanted to give the MX2 a shot and we aren't even to the other goodies yet! Wow, so overly generous I'm speechless. I really appreciate this awesome bomb. Mind control device was awesome. They even brought me a fill-in mailman. I bet the other guy is getting wise to what happens when these things show up.

They are already tucked away in my wineador for a nice nap and will be brought out when they tell me their ready to party. Ian, you have established yourself as a "player" on this here forum and I am humbled that you chose to unleash some damage on me. I certainly will continue to have my eyes glued to this thread. Thanks again buddy.... :bowdown:


----------



## kapathy

hmmmm who else will be saying "narf" over and over today


----------



## the_brain

kapathy said:


> hmmmm who else will be saying "narf" over and over today


2 more today, 21 round #2 bombs land tomorrow (the other 2 of the round #2 bombs are APO)


----------



## kapathy

the_brain said:


> 2 more today, 21 round #2 bombs land tomorrow (the other 2 of the round #2 bombs are APO)


yes but who!!! i'm impatientient!


----------



## the_brain

kapathy said:


> yes but who!!! i'm impatientient!


One has already been identified today, via the tracking info for round #1. You should be able to identify the other by the tracking info too.


----------



## kapathy

the_brain said:


> One has already been identified today, via the tracking info for round #1. You should be able to identify the other by the tracking info too.


yes i could but alas im also lazy..... plus its more fun to wait for them to pop up with their responces.


----------



## StogieNinja

I wasn't going to type this, but I can't stop myself. I'm not sure what's gotten in to me. the_brain is a great, and wonderful benefactor. A truly devoted leader, who will shepherd us all into the golden age. We should do as he says.

ACK. That's not what I meant to say. I meant to say, the evil genious destroyed my mailbox with a powerful explosive! Witness the damage...









Ignore what I just wrote. That's propaganda. Never would the great and wonderful Brain do such a thing. He's such a wonderful guy, you know.

NO! He's evil! His bomb destroyed my mailbox! WHY CAN'T I SAY WHAT I MEAN?!

What is this madness?

In all seriousness, Ian.... wow. I'm truly humbled. I don't know why you picked me, but I'm truly grateful, these are some wonderful sticks, and will be enjoyed at their proper times. Thank you!


----------



## ProbateGeek

Nice to see one of these landing locally. Every one of those look absolutely delicious - would have liked to see the whole letter, but that's what I get for my lack of targetworthiness (there's a new word for Shawn!).

Enjoy them, Derek. Or choke on them - I still haven't forgotten our unfinished business. I've got the memory of a squid!

:ss


----------



## the_brain

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> I don't know why you picked me


My plan will become evident today....


----------



## bwhite220

Absolutely amazing!


----------



## the_brain

ProbateGeek said:


> Nice to see one of these landing locally. Every one of those look absolutely delicious - would have liked to see the whole letter, but that's what I get for my lack of targetworthiness (there's a new word for Shawn!).
> 
> Enjoy them, Derek. Or choke on them - I still haven't forgotten our unfinished business. I've got the memory of a squid!
> 
> :ss


Who said you lack targetworthiness? Today is Round# 2.....

I just checked and all of my Round #2 bombs are homing in on their targets, it will be a glorious day!!!

Also there is one more Round #1 bomb out there to be reported. Tracking shows delivered Yesterday, but expected delivery still shows today so I don't trust that it was delivered yet.


----------



## k-morelli

today should be a destructive day on the forums.. everyone duck and run for cover and wait for the fallout when these bombs start landing ainkiller: eep: :behindsofa:


----------



## Oldmso54

Congrats Derek (guess you got one of the mind control devices in yours). Those are some "fantabulous" sticks in there (since Terry showed up on our side of the forum and gave me a new word I figured I'd return the favor - if he checks in again - LOL).

I do have to say though I am impressed with the quality of these first couple reports!


----------



## sweater88

So I guess we know the brain is for real now....Wow!


----------



## Amlique

Daaannnnggg.


----------



## dahu

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> I wasn't going to type this, but I can't stop myself. I'm not sure what's gotten in to me. the_brain is a great, and wonderful benefactor. A truly devoted leader, who will shepherd us all into the golden age. We should do as he says.
> 
> ACK. That's not what I meant to say. I meant to say, the evil genious destroyed my mailbox with a powerful explosive! Witness the damage...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ignore what I just wrote. That's propaganda. Never would the great and wonderful Brain do such a thing. He's such a wonderful guy, you know.
> 
> NO! He's evil! His bomb destroyed my mailbox! WHY CAN'T I SAY WHAT I MEAN?!
> 
> What is this madness?
> 
> In all seriousness, Ian.... wow. I'm truly humbled. I don't know why you picked me, but I'm truly grateful, these are some wonderful sticks, and will be enjoyed at their proper times. Thank you!


mg:

mg:mg:mg:

TODAY IS GOING TO BE AWESOME! I cant wait to see all these posts!


----------



## the_brain

Oldmso54 said:


> I do have to say though I am impressed with the quality of these first couple reports!


The Brain does not send crap, I leave that in the cage with Pinky.


----------



## David_ESM

the_brain said:


> The Brain does not send crap, I leave that in the cage with Pinky.


Wow... Ya know you should probably be nicer to the guy you left in charge of the big red button. Clean up the cage every once in a while :wink:


----------



## Mr_mich

Brain, I think i have your strategy figured out. Attacking the figureheads then the minions then probably chuck norris himself. 

You are one crazy SOB.


----------



## David_ESM

I was just looking thru all the tracking and was laughing going, "Oh yeah _____ is gonna get it! Ha he hit _____ too! Nice, can't wait to see _____ get f***ed up."

Safe the entire way until the very last DC code I entered... Seriously? The last code I entered and now I know I won't have a front porch when I get home...


----------



## Oldmso54

David_ESM said:


> I was just looking thru all the tracking and was laughing going, "Oh yeah _____ is gonna get it! Ha he hit _____ too! Nice, can't wait to see _____ get f***ed up."
> 
> Safe the entire way until the very last DC code I entered... Seriously? The last code I entered and now I know I won't have a front porch when I get home...


Well since you already did the research... are any headed to FL? We did dodge the hurricane so...


----------



## StogieNinja

Mr_mich said:


> Brain, I think i have your strategy figured out. Attacking the figureheads then the minions then probably chuck norris himself.
> 
> You are one crazy SOB.


Can't be the case. Kapathy and I, while we can bring the heat, are no figureheads. Jonathan is unafiliated as far as I know. Haven't seen the 4th yet, but if he were going after figureheads, it likely would have been David (ESM), Kipp, Thom, and whoever leads your mustached donkey squad.


----------



## David_ESM

Oldmso54 said:


> Well since you already did the research... are any headed to FL? We did dodge the hurricane so...


No amount of dodging skills is going to help you now.


----------



## Oldmso54

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Can't be the case. Kapathy and I, while we can bring the heat, are no figureheads. Jonathan is unafiliated as far as I know. Haven't seen the 4th yet, but if he were going after figureheads, it likely would have been David (ESM), Kipp, Thom, *and whoever leads your mustached donkey squad*.


LOL :r ROTHLMAO LMAO (your'e terrible Derek - still LOL)


----------



## chef-zorba

Holy hell that was a bomb and a half....:rockon:


----------



## the_brain

Mr_mich said:


> Brain, I think i have your strategy figured out. Attacking the figureheads then the minions then probably chuck norris himself.


I'm impressed, pretty close, but it is not Chuck Norris at the end, think bigger.....


----------



## Oldmso54

David_ESM said:


> No amount of dodging skills is going to help you now.


Between orders and other arrangements methinks a Home Depot tripp may be in order this weekend for my poor little mailbox? Damn & I was hoping to chill with nothing to do Sat or Sun!


----------



## David_ESM

the_brain said:


> I'm impressed, pretty close, but it is not Chuck Norris at the end, think bigger.....


Only one thing bigger then Chuck Norris...


----------



## the_brain

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Can't be the case. Kapathy and I, while we can bring the heat, are no figureheads. Jonathan is unafiliated as far as I know. Haven't seen the 4th yet, but if he were going after figureheads, it likely would have been David (ESM), Kipp, Thom, and whoever leads your mustached donkey squad.


You guys are getting warmer, but leadership for this bombing was determined by activity in the NST and Noob bombings. Hence round #1 was;

Our new member educator (NST leader Cigar Noob)
You, kapathy, and a somebody living in Mechanicsburg, PA


----------



## StogieNinja

Oldmso54 said:


> LOL :r ROTHLMAO LMAO (your'e terrible Derek - still LOL)


It's true. I have no idea who leads their tequila drinking little band if Mexi-can'ts. And while WSBS has no leadership, David's the only one if us to hit all of you stinking llamas (so far!).


----------



## the_brain

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Can't be the case. Kapathy and I, while we can bring the heat, are no figureheads. Jonathan is unafiliated as far as I know. Haven't seen the 4th yet, but if he were going after figureheads, it likely would have been David (ESM), Kipp, Thom, and whoever leads your mustached donkey squad.


Oh and it appears that you have missed part of the plot still....


----------



## Mr_mich

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> It's true. I have no idea who leads their tequila drinking little band if Mexi-can'ts. And while WSBS has no leadership, David's the only one if us to hit all of you stinking llamas (so far!).


Us tequila swillers are ussually way to hammered to recognize any form of leadership. But as everyone knows, Tequila makes for an feisty drunk, so we take it out on unsuspecting BOTL.


----------



## the_brain

David_ESM said:


> Only one thing bigger then Chuck Norris...


Oh hell no!, Megalomaniac Genius Mouse, not Stupid Suicidal Mouse.

Size here, like leadership, is based upon NST participation and total number of noob bombs.


----------



## VersionX

I also received one of these beatdowns from our good friend Ian. Will post pics after work tonight.


----------



## the_brain

VersionX said:


> I also received one of these beatdowns from our good friend Ian. Will post pics after work tonight.


That is all four Round #1's


----------



## WyldKnyght

Woohoo being unaffiliated may have saved my Mailbox LOL

Great job Ian, can't wait to see the rest of the destruction


----------



## Oldmso54

Ummm.... what's a "NST"?? :redface:  I lurked so long that by the time I became really involved I was "too old" for all the noob things (and I'm actually just plain old!)


----------



## the_brain

Oldmso54 said:


> Ummm.... what's a "NST"?? :redface:  I lurked so long that by the time I became really involved I was "too old" for all the noob things (and I'm actually just plain old!)


NST = Noob Sampler Trade.

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-pifs-maws/274217-noobie-sampler-trade.html


----------



## ProbateGeek

Oldmso54 said:


> Congrats Derek (guess you got one of the mind control devices in yours). Those are some "fantabulous" sticks in there (since Terry showed up on our side of the forum and gave me a new word I figured I'd return the favor - *if he checks in again* - LOL).
> 
> I do have to say though I am impressed with the quality of these first couple reports!


I do still lurk occasionally - should I just quit my job and spend all my time on puff? Hmmmm....... tempting proposition.

And by the way - "fantabulous" is a girly word. This is puff.com, not poof.com, just so ya know...

:ss


----------



## the_brain

Round #2 is starting to land.....


----------



## Oldmso54

ProbateGeek said:


> I do still lurk occasionally - should I just quit my job and spend all my time on puff? Hmmmm....... tempting proposition.
> 
> _And by the way - "fantabulous" is a girly word. This is puff.com, not poof.com, just so ya know..._
> 
> :ss


Love haveing you back Terry!!! :bowl:


----------



## Oldmso54

the_brain said:


> NST = Noob Sampler Trade.
> 
> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-pifs-maws/274217-noobie-sampler-trade.html


Well!! Jolly Good Job there Chaps!! :clap2: Sorry I missed out on it.


----------



## Cigar Noob

Oldmso54 said:


> Well!! Jolly Good Job there Chaps!! :clap2: Sorry I missed out on it.


You can still participate as an FTP.... :eyebrows:


----------



## Oldmso54

Cigar Noob said:


> You can still participate as an FTP.... :eyebrows:


Or I could just bomb noobs and not ask for anything in return :dude: :beerchug:


----------



## nealw6971

So, the Brain pounded my mailbox and utterly destroyed her...  Please see the eulogy...

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-bombs/297372-eulogy-mailbox-thanks-the_brain.html


----------



## the_brain

nealw6971 said:


> So, the Brain pounded my mailbox and utterly destroyed her...  Please see the eulogy...
> 
> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-bombs/297372-eulogy-mailbox-thanks-the_brain.html


And the first Round #2 bomb has landed.....


----------



## the_brain

This is #2 of Round #2, Please post them here if you can.

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-bombs/297359-bombed-little-mouse.html#post3356079


----------



## Oldmso54

I think I should go home early today .......:neutral:


----------



## David_ESM

Oldmso54 said:


> I think I should go home early today .......:neutral:


Go home? You mean to that burned down empty lot where a home was this morning? Yep...


----------



## the_brain

Missed this one, thats 3 Round #2

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-bombs/297351-another-rodent-bomb.html

Please post them here.


----------



## the_brain

And #4 is the special Round #2, My plan is starting to work!!!

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-bombs/297389-mind-control-device-my-ass.html


----------



## Zogg

ME ARMS!!!!






You should all listen to this rat, he knows more than you realize.

Wait..

what?!


----------



## Oldmso54

:hail::hail::hail::hail::hail:
The Brain has lived up to his billing. Smack first, then smack talk after... I - am - a - victim - of - the - Brain! Awesome sticks - gotta ask what the single region jalapa stick is as I'm not familiar with that one at all. And anytime someone includes a CC, and a Bolivar at that, well......



















You've impressed me! Thanks and can't wait for the rest of your plan to play out!


----------



## the_brain

Zogg said:


> ME ARMS!!!!
> 
> You should all listen to this rat, he knows more than you realize.
> 
> Wait..
> 
> what?!


And that is 5, 16 more to go today.


----------



## David_ESM

Way to make me feel like an idiot Shawn.

Scrolling down the page and there is your first pic. I lean in REAL close to the monitor to look at what everything is, lean back, scroll down little more and there is the close up... 

:frusty:


----------



## the_brain

Oldmso54 said:


> :hail::hail::hail::hail::hail:
> The Brain has lived up to his billing. Smack first, then smack talk after... I - am - a - victim - of - the - Brain! Awesome sticks - gotta ask what the single region jalapa stick is as I'm not familiar with that one at all. And anytime someone includes a CC, and a Bolivar at that, well......
> 
> You've impressed me! Thanks and can't wait for the rest of your plan to play out!


And 15 to go.


----------



## the_brain

Oldmso54 said:


> Awesome sticks - gotta ask what the single region jalapa stick is as I'm not familiar with that one at all.


Torano Cigars - Manufactures of Hand-Rolled Cigars


----------



## ProbateGeek

*Brain:* Thanks for agreeing to meet with me, Ron. I really feel you're the only one who can help. You see, after years of unsuccessful attempts at world domination, I finally figured out where I was going wrong.
*Pinky:* Brain! Time to lick the ashtrays clean again!
*Brain: *In short, I need a new partner, one whose might is equal to my intellect. In return, I'm willing to let you have all of central Tennessee.
*Shuckins:* You're kidding, right?
[Later]
*Pinky:* He turned you down, didn't he?
*Brain:* Who asked you?! Now give me a new tongue scraper and the rest of those ashtrays! POIT!!!

********************************************************

So, while I've been almost silent on the cigar bomb threads for what - 5 weeks now? - minding my own business and settling in with some of the pipe guys on the "gentler side" of puff.com (all MUCH more boring than you crazy asshats, I must say!), busy quietly smoking all varieties of pipeweed while contemplating life, love and the potential disasters awaiting the total 30 separate and distinct knees belonging to the Portland Trailblazers, it now seems that all this while some little rat-faced boy has been sabotaging my cheese, if you know what I mean.

I AM PURPOSEFULLY DORMANT HERE - LET ME BE!

I suppose I am blessed with targetworthiness, after all. Funny, I could simply repost Shawn's photo (his is better quality) but here's _le fromage_:










*Pinky:* I'm not really that stupid. I purposely sabotage Brain's plans, because if he ever succeeded, the show would be over, wouldn't it?
*Zilla:* That's rather smart.
*Pinky:* Yes, I thought so.

Thanks, Ian, and good luck with taking over the world, ya little rodent!

:ss


----------



## David_ESM

Nice Terry :thumb:


----------



## the_brain

Brain: And now there are 14. Pinky do you think they have figured it out yet?

Pinky: Not sure Brain.

Brain: We shall see, soon enough.


----------



## David_ESM

Well... Time to go home and see if the mouse trap worked...


----------



## kapathy

is the plan to give all the loud mouths a stick to enjoy to give you an hour of peace and quiet?


----------



## bwhite220

kapathy said:


> is the plan to give all the loud mouths a stick to enjoy to give you an hour of peace and quiet?


If it is...THANK YOU!! :beerchug:


----------



## kapathy

???


----------



## ProbateGeek

Thanks for the PM, Ian. I may now be one of a select few aware of the fiendish and oh-so glirine (look it up) bombing scheme.

And, did you know? The single largest group of mammals is the _Rodentia_.

For a reason!

PS - And I am not really THAT dormant. As Ian (and at least one other) will soon find out - never awaken a sleeping GEEK!


----------



## bwhite220

That was a joke Kevin


----------



## the_brain

ProbateGeek said:


> Thanks for the PM, Ian. I may now be one of a select few aware of the fiendish and oh-so glirine (look it up) bombing scheme.
> 
> And, did you know? The single largest group of mammals is the _Rodentia_.
> 
> For a reason!
> 
> PS - And I am not really THAT dormant. As Ian (and at least one other) will soon find out - never awaken a sleeping GEEK!


Even this genius mouse had to look that one up....


----------



## kapathy

well i knew it was a joke but i missed the joke......so instead ill just babble something here and something there and eventually someone will tell me the evil plan


----------



## the_brain

kapathy said:


> is the plan to give all the loud mouths a stick to enjoy to give you an hour of peace and quiet?


Not quite...


----------



## David_ESM

Well... My worst fears were realized... My mouse trap was triggered, but did not fully deploy... I am still going thru it to figure out what happened, but I believe the guy did not flip fully into the cup...










So after sorting thru the devestation of my front porch, I bring you another photo that we seem to recognize from earlier on...










Thanks Ian. Some great looking sticks.


----------



## Zogg

Is it any coincidence i just got a pet white rat last week and now bombs are flying from a rat everywhere? THEYRE INVADING OUR HOUSES


----------



## Tyrone Shoolace

Good job Brain. As I mentioned in an earlier post it's a good start to a weekend watching your plan unfold - although I still haven't figured out what the plan is


----------



## ProbateGeek

It's all becoming more clear to me now. . .








I've never watched the show, but now think I oughta...

"Pinky, are you pondering what I'm pondering?"

"Uh, I think so, Brain - but after eating oldmso54's cigar nubs all day, do I really need the extra fiber?"

The more I look at these smokes, the more I'm ready to fire one up, especially that Torano Family Single Region Jalapa, with a '98 Criollo wrapper? Mmmmm. Also just realized I've never had the LADC Mi Amor, nor ANY Bolivar.

I believe the world IS being taken over!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## VersionX

My good friend and frater Ian, for being the_brain, has clearly lost his mind.

First, he sent me a box that was rigged in this fashion:










Notice the device on the left-hand side. It was programmed to play the main catchphrase from the Animaniacs' spinoff "Pinky and The Brain". The time and effort alone it must have taken to do this is beyond my comprehension.

But wait! There's more!










I can't even list all of these cigars that are contained here because I don't even know them all! But my god, the Cohiba Siglo III and Oliva V alone make me drool. The others are nothing to sneeze at and I'm overjoyed to have all of them.

Ian, thank you so much man. Your reign of terror is only beginning to be felt throughout the Puff Community and you are truly an asset to the board.

YITB,
Christian


----------



## Zogg

thats awesome!! :O


----------



## Oldmso54

ProbateGeek said:


> It's all becoming more clear to me now. . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've never watched the show, but now think I oughta...
> 
> "Pinky, are you pondering what I'm pondering?"
> 
> "Uh, I think so, Brain - but after eating oldmso54's cigar nubs all day, do I really need the extra fiber?"
> 
> The more I look at these smokes, the more I'm ready to fire one up, especially that Torano Family Single Region Jalapa, with a '98 Criollo wrapper? Mmmmm. Also just realized I've never had the LADC Mi Amor, nor ANY Bolivar.
> 
> I believe the world IS being taken over!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Terry it's sooo good to have you back on the cigar side. And only you, I am confident, can figure out the Brain's plan! You even stumped him with a new word!!

Two Kodak moments - Terry's back and The Brain is taking over the world :hippie:


----------



## Cigar Noob

He's bombing the Squids and ZK. and then sending packages to those in the NST. Outside of spoiling us rotten with incredible smokes, by the most generous of rodents, what can this master plan be? I have been listening to Deamau5 trying to wash off the mind control dust that I inhaled when I opened the package.


----------



## kapathy

the_brain said:


> Not quite...


is it to distract the loudmouths while you take over the world?


----------



## the_brain

Cigar Noob said:


> He's bombing the Squids and ZK. and then sending packages to those in the NST. Outside of spoiling us rotten with incredible smokes, by the most generous of rodents, what can this master plan be? I have been listening to Deamau5 trying to wash off the mind control dust that I inhaled when I opened the package.


That dust must have been USPS', the mind control is subliminal.

You have gotten closest to calling the plan for rounds #1 and #2, but you are the only unaffiliated one getting a bomb. 13 to go for round #2.


----------



## kapathy

is the brain auditioning?


----------



## the_brain

kapathy said:


> is the brain auditioning?


Never thought of it that way.....

BTW, one more landed,

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-bombs/297407-narf.html

a dozen left.


----------



## ProbateGeek

Oldmso54 said:


> Terry it's sooo good to have you back on the cigar side. And only you, I am confident, can figure out the Brain's plan! You even stumped him with a new word!!
> 
> Two Kodak moments - Terry's back and The Brain is taking over the world :hippie:


Thanks, Shawn - I'll try to stick around this time. I've been feeling so . . . well, frankly, *unfulfilled *. . . without you guys to bemuse and confuse. I miss getting handed my hat by you guys for using aromatic cedar in my coolador, for misspelling basic vocabulary (basic enough that Shawn spotted my error, so I'm talkin' basic!), avoiding Kipp and his fetishes at all cost.

Of course, I've been a hellava lot more PRODUCTIVE, but who needs that?

:ss


----------



## David_ESM

ProbateGeek said:


> Of course, I've been a hellava lot more PRODUCTIVE, but who needs that?
> 
> :ss


 Productive? You must be talking about what the other two squids have been since you went to the pipe side.


----------



## ProbateGeek

David_ESM said:


> Productive? You must be talking about what the other two squids have been since you went to the pipe side.


No sht! You guys both have the coveted "Bomber" awards - I'm now WAAAAYYYY behind.


----------



## kapathy

ProbateGeek said:


> No sht! You guys both have the coveted "Bomber" awards - I'm now WAAAAYYYY behind.


lol ian can get that bomb logo with 1 plan what are you gonna do to get yours?


----------



## k-morelli

If this is only round 2 I can't imagine what round 3 will bring.. I can only imagine total nuclear fallout and world wide devastation.. the cases of water and ice that I picked up in case of damage from "Irene" are doubtfully enough


----------



## ProbateGeek

kapathy said:


> lol ian can get that bomb logo with 1 plan what are you gonna do to get yours?


Not really sure. I've got this mazo of Puros Indios _Siembra de Oro_ I'm thinking of sending your way.

That'd be a start, no?

:ss


----------



## kapathy

ProbateGeek said:


> Not really sure. I've got this mazo of Puros Indios _Siembra de Oro_ I'm thinking of sending your way.
> 
> That'd be a start, no?
> 
> :ss


Yeah a great start..... ill my erin go braugh seconds your way


----------



## ProbateGeek

kapathy said:


> Yeah a great start..... ill my erin go braugh seconds your way


NNNNNNNNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Touche.


----------



## kapathy

Ok well if you change your mind .....


----------



## the_brain

*Brain: *Pinky, with most of my Round #2 bombs landed, but not fully reported yet, I think it is time to reveal my plan and move to round#3.

*Pinky:* Can I push the Big Red Button now?

*Brain:* Not yet, first we must explain. The plan was simplicity itself&#8230;..

First target some leaders (determined upon their NST participation), with our mind control bombs. This will leave them confused.

Second while they are confused, we will bomb (excluding those that do not publish their addresses, and the lamentably retired ZK commander) ALL of the ZK's, ALL of the Squids, ALL of Team Infidel, and ALL of the Ron Mexico Assault Squad in one campaign.

Third, with these ancillary-bombing teams dazed and confused it will be time for the coup de grace. Taking over the world will require us to utilize our mind control on one other BOTL.

While his arsenal is depleted by the puddin' bomb, http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-bombs/297308-so-shuckins-calls-me-insane-well-look-here.html

While he is staggered by http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-bombs/297223-bunch-low-down-dirty-mean-sneaky-puffers.html

While he is completely confused by being called out by a noob, http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-bombs/297235-ron-shuckins-war.html

It is time to push the Big Red Button and launch against&#8230;.. SHUCKINS

*Pinky:* Is that really a good idea?

*Brain:* Of course it is, this bomb is specially designed for this, it includes mind control and Zilla repellant. Once we control Shuckins we will have taken over the world, and nobody would dare challenge us. As long as the Zilla repelant works and Zilla does not notice&#8230;&#8230;. Pinky PUSH THE BIG RED BUTTON!!!!!!!!!! 9405503699300203225872


----------



## bwhite220

Holy crap!!


----------



## Oldmso54

Ian - you crack me up! At least you back up your plan and your humor with ACTION!! :first:


----------



## bwhite220

Oldmso54 said:


> Ian - you crack me up! At least you back up your plan and your humor with ACTION!! :first:


100% agreed.


----------



## David_ESM

This should be good :thumb:


----------



## the_brain

One more landed,

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-bombs/297429-good-day-narf.html

11 still out there. Plus the big one


----------



## ProbateGeek

David_ESM said:


> This should be good :thumb:


Good?

GOOD?

It's *SUICIDE BY BOTL*, man!









<_I can't watch..._>
:behindsofa:


----------



## kapathy

i cant wait to see the zilla repellant..... lol and for some reason i was guessing you were going after jon (caputo)...that would be epic.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd

ProbateGeek said:


> Thanks, Shawn - I'll try to stick around this time. I've been feeling so . . . well, frankly, *unfulfilled *. . . without you guys to bemuse and confuse. I miss getting handed my hat by you guys for using aromatic cedar in my coolador, for misspelling basic vocabulary (basic enough that Shawn spotted my error, so I'm talkin' basic!), avoiding Kipp and his fetishes at all cost.
> 
> Of course, I've been a hellava lot more PRODUCTIVE, but who needs that?
> 
> :ss


you use aromatic cedar in your coolerdor?..are you completely insane,Man?.....I mean,I could put up with your insidious use of words from the English language that people use only if they work for college lit quarterlies or frequent bathhouses,but aromatic cedar?...I'm sorry,but unless you have a serious affinity for the taste of cedar in all your cigars,you'd be wise to remove it post-haste.
Oh yeah,welcome back to the fun side,you hopelessly annoying Squid


----------



## the_brain

Down to 10 to go.

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-bombs/297454-i-have-been-narfed-i-feel-so-dirty-now-i-have-go-shower.html


----------



## ProbateGeek

ouirknotamuzd said:


> you use aromatic cedar in your coolerdor?..are you completely insane,Man?.....I mean,I could put up with your insidious use of words from the English language that people use only if they work for college lit quarterlies or frequent bathhouses,but aromatic cedar?...I'm sorry,but unless you have a serious affinity for the taste of cedar in all your cigars,you'd be wise to remove it post-haste.
> Oh yeah,welcome back to the fun side,you hopelessly annoying Squid


And a very good evening to you, too, Pete!


----------



## the_brain

Ok, there have been some PM's asking as to my motivation to take over the world. Instead of rehashing it here, I did a radio interview a while back explaining it.

Interview


----------



## Cigar Noob

Another one landed....

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-bombs/297494-infestation-hannibal-house.html


----------



## bwhite220

the_brain said:


> Ok, there have been some PM's asking as to my motivation to take over the world. Instead of rehashing it here, I did a radio interview a while back explaining it.
> 
> Interview


The more you post, the more you terrify/intrigue me. Hahaha


----------



## the_brain

Cigar Noob said:


> Another one landed....
> 
> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-bombs/297494-infestation-hannibal-house.html


Excellent, and then there were 9, + the 2 APO and the big one.


----------



## sweater88

the_brain said:


> Excellent, and then there were 9, + the 2 APO and the big one.


Gotta give it up to the mouse,...............:clap2: he can count:mrgreen:


----------



## Mr_mich

Add one more to the list.

he is trying to attain world domination leaving a trail of destroyed mailboxes, and numbed minds. And it's working!

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-bombs/297510-i-got-braind.html#post3358606


----------



## Cigar Noob

Mr_mich said:


> Add one more to the list.
> 
> he is trying to attain world domination leaving a trail of destroyed mailboxes, and numbed minds. And it's working!
> 
> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-bombs/297510-i-got-braind.html#post3358606


Then there were 8....

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-bombs/297530-i-need-better-mouse-trap.html

now there are 7 at large not counting the APOs.....


----------



## the_brain

*Brain:* Pinky its official, our final bomb is showing up in the tracking engine. Scheduled delivery Wednesday.

*Pinky:* Brain I have a question about our plan?

*Brain:* What is it? The plan is pure genius&#8230;

*Pinky:* What if instead of repelling Zilla, our Zilla repellant angers him?

*Brain:* That will never happen, we did too much research to build that bomb&#8230;. Pinky its time to retire to our newly reinforced cage and monitor the rest of the carnage.


----------



## ProbateGeek

Nice try, Ian. But see the size of that mail slot? Hmmmm?

That's the ***** in your armor, the fatal defect in your plan. As that's MORE that enough for old man shuckins to do that voodoo that he do so well...

:ss


----------



## Oldmso54

Damn Terry - your'e almost a regular back here! :whoo:


----------



## ShortFuse

Cross off one of the APOs!

I got brained

Thanks Ian!


----------



## ProbateGeek

Oldmso54 said:


> Damn Terry - your'e almost a *regular *back here! :whoo:


It's good to be regular (or almost regular) for guys our age! :ss

Really, it's that Shark shuckins hit me with. Plus this weekend having my first Air Bender chisel. Since smoking those, I've been rethinking cigars, and have come to the conclusion that there are some that I just shouldn't be living without.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd

Cigar Noob said:


> Then there were 8....
> 
> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-bombs/297530-i-need-better-mouse-trap.html
> 
> now there are 7 at large not counting the APOs.....


OMG.....the Brain has brainwashed Jonathan into being his secretary!!!....does he get your dry-cleaning and clean out Pinky's cage,too?


----------



## dacken

So Brain have you start to plan round two


----------



## Cigar Noob

ouirknotamuzd said:


> OMG.....the Brain has brainwashed Jonathan into being his secretary!!!....does he get your dry-cleaning and clean out Pinky's cage,too?


matter of fact Mr. Herfallama, the proper term is Consiglierie.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd

Cigar Noob said:


> matter of fact Mr. Herfallama, the proper term is Consiglierie.


:r

Touche,Sir:fencing:


----------



## the_brain

dacken said:


> So Brain have you start to plan round two


What???

No I don't have a second plan, this one will work as planed and I will take over the world tomorrow.

And if my plan does not work, I think I will have bigger problems then coming up with a second plan.










Also looks like the other APO landed....

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-bombs/297595-brain-now-wanted-terrorist.html

Seven more out there, plus the big one is homing in for detonation tomorrow.


----------



## StogieNinja

ouirknotamuzd said:


> OMG.....the Brain has brainwashed Jonathan into being his secretary!!!....does he get your dry-cleaning and clean out Pinky's cage,too?





Cigar Noob said:


> matter of fact Mr. Herfallama, the proper term is Consiglierie.


Notice he quibbled over the title, but not the duties... :smoke:


----------



## Oldmso54

Cigar Noob said:


> matter of fact Mr. Herfallama, the proper term is Consiglierie.


Or this:
1. 
consigliore 
Mafia speak. Right hand man, lieutenant, as in The Godfather the Don has a consigliore.
"I'm calling Pete for back-up. He's my consigliore- he'll take care of things."


----------



## Cigar Noob

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Notice he quibbled over the title, but not the duties... :smoke:


hey Squid-Ninja... knock knock....

.....


----------



## Cigar Noob

Oldmso54 said:


> Or this:
> 1.
> consigliore
> Mafia speak. Right hand man, lieutenant, as in The Godfather the Don has a consigliore.
> "I'm calling Pete for back-up. He's my consigliore- he'll take care of things."


Or this: The original spelling (Consigliere - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia)

Does your word have its own wiki page sir? Hmmm? :typing:


----------



## Rock31

Who won? The Brain or the World?


----------



## the_brain

Cigar Noob said:


> Or this: The original spelling (Consigliere - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia)
> 
> Does your word have its own wiki page sir? Hmmm? :typing:


And wiki is always right, just look up all of the things Stephen Colbert has invented. Outer Space, Stars, Gasoline, Computers, TV, and Space Travel at last count...


----------



## the_brain

Rock31 said:


> Who won? The Brain or the World?


I will be in charge tomorrow if all goes to plan.


----------



## Oldmso54

Cigar Noob said:


> Or this: The original spelling (Consigliere - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia)
> 
> Does your word have its own wiki page sir? Hmmm? :typing:


Screw Wiki - the guys a traitor. try this:
Urban Dictionary: consigliore


----------



## Cigar Noob

the_brain said:


> And wiki is always right, just look up all of the things Stephen Colbert has invented. Outer Space, Stars, Gasoline, Computers, TV, and Space Travel at last count...


Let's use google. Consigliere gets 14.6 million hits. consigliore gets 40k. You have officially lost your consigliere.... out:

________

I heart urban dictionary, but it's not where I'm going for spell check. Tell me the word 2 above the word you chose please.... The definition for consigliore is completely off too. It isn't a lieutenant, it is an adviser (Remember the godfather, it was the family lawyer, not a goon)


----------



## Oldmso54

Cigar Noob said:


> Let's use google. Consigliere gets 14.6 million hits. consigliore gets 40k. You have officially lost your consigliere.... out:
> 
> ________
> 
> I heart urban dictionary, but it's not where I'm going for spell check. *Tell me the word 2 above the word you chose please*.... The definition for consigliore is completely off too. It isn't a lieutenant, it is an adviser (Remember the godfather, it was the family lawyer, not a goon)


I'm sticking with mine - it's the Italian version. Besides, who needs to be with the majority (basic ZK requirement = you have to be a little different!)

Now as for the other part (bolded) not sure?


----------



## ProbateGeek

Cigar Noob said:


> (Remember the godfather, *it was the family lawyer, not a goon*)


Sorry - lawyers ARE goons.

:ss


----------



## Cigar Noob

Oldmso54 said:


> I'm sticking with mine - it's the Italian version. Besides, who needs to be with the majority (*basic ZK requirement = wear a helmet at all times!*)
> 
> Now as for the other part (bolded) not sure?


Urban dictionary viewers don't even like that word. 9 thumbs up, 14 thumbs down. I know llama's, being prey animals, are traditionally flustered with spelling but I figured even llamas love the Godfather.

The word 2 above the spelling you chose.... was my word. BTW, it has 42 thumbs up and only 7 down, FOR THE WIN! :dance:

Couldn't agree more with that last statement. :wink:


----------



## Oldmso54

Cigar Noob said:


> Urban dictionary viewers don't even like that word. 9 thumbs up, 14 thumbs down. I know llama's, being prey animals, are traditionally flustered with spelling but I figured even llamas love the Godfather.
> 
> The word 2 above the spelling you chose.... was my word. BTW, it has 42 thumbs up and only 7 down, FOR THE WIN! :dance:
> 
> Couldn't agree more with that last statement. :wink:


LOL - LMAO - Ok, here's what I'm gonna do = defer to Pete since he IS our consixxxxx and whatever spelling he choses I'm chosing. and yes we llamas do love the Godfather (especially the triology uncut version)

Now for that reworded part - yes, when being bombed by the ZK you should definitely wear a helmet! :boxing:


----------



## the_brain

*Brain:* Pinky, another bomb has landed,http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-bombs/297655-i-am-not-sure-about-world-yet-but-definitely-puff.html leaving just six out there and the big one which is tracking in toward its target now.

*Pinky:* What are we going to do tonight?

*Brain:* Not quite the same thing we do every night. Tonight we will prepare to have taken over the world tomorrow.

*Pinky:* Before it is done tomorrow, isn't it a little early to dress up for that?

*Brain:* Just tell me how this looks&#8230;..










Side note: Sweet, 300th post and a bomb award, a good week so far.


----------



## ProbateGeek

the_brain said:


> Side note: Sweet, 300th post and a bomb award, a good week so far.


Congratulations on reaching such respected milestones. Not bad for a rodent.

:ss


----------



## ouirknotamuzd

Oldmso54 said:


> LOL - LMAO - Ok, here's what I'm gonna do = defer to Pete since he IS our consixxxxx and whatever spelling he choses I'm chosing. and yes we llamas do love the Godfather (especially the triology uncut version)
> 
> Now for that reworded part - yes, when being bombed by the ZK you should definitely wear a helmet! :boxing:


Good grief....we've got a maniacal evil genius mouse dressed like Queen Victoria whose trying to take over the world and you two are quibbling about the spelling of the word "consigliere"..I should blast the both of you into oblivion(well,you again Jonathan) for wasting precious time when we have bigger fish to fry....or mice(whatever)

congrats on the 300th and the award,Ian


----------



## Cigar Noob

ouirknotamuzd said:


> Good grief....we've got a maniacal evil genius mouse dressed like Queen Victoria whose trying to take over the world and you two are quibbling about the spelling of the word "*consigliere*"..I should blast the both of you into oblivion(well,you again Jonathan) for wasting precious time when we have bigger fish to fry....or mice(whatever)
> 
> congrats on the 300th and the award,Ian


I'm still recovering from a mind control device. What is your excuse Shawn!?!?! Hmm...?:ss

BTW, nice spelling... :bolt:


----------



## Oldmso54

ouirknotamuzd said:


> Good grief....we've got a maniacal evil genius mouse dressed like Queen Victoria whose trying to take over the world and you two are quibbling about the spelling of the word "consigliere"..I should blast the both of you into oblivion(well,you again Jonathan) for wasting precious time when we have bigger fish to fry....or mice(whatever)
> 
> congrats on the 300th and the award,Ian





Cigar Noob said:


> I'm still recovering from a mind control device. *What is your excuse Shawn!?!?! Hmm*...?:ss
> 
> BTW, nice spelling... :bolt:


1. You win on the spelling
2. What Pete said (see #1.)
3. Per Derek (ninja) I'm old and senile (see bolded part abve)

PS: Ian congrats on award and 300th Post!!!


----------



## watchman_01

OK we are all thinking the same thing and waiting for it. Did Shuckins get the package yet? I heard that US Postal Service has a direct delivery to him first thing every morning. 

Any update?


----------



## the_brain

watchman_01 said:


> OK we are all thinking the same thing and waiting for it. Did Shuckins get the package yet? I heard that US Postal Service has a direct delivery to him first thing every morning.
> 
> Any update?


Yes USPS delivers to the White House and Shuckins first.

My weapons delivery system has not updated yet today. But we know it is homing in on it's target.


----------



## David_ESM

I didn't see pinky push the button yet... But I may have missed that.

I think he has been waiting to see all the results of the 2nd round first.

Edit: Beat by 1 minute...


----------



## the_brain

David_ESM said:


> I didn't see pinky push the button yet... But I may have missed that.
> 
> I think he has been waiting to see all the results of the 2nd round first.
> 
> Edit: Beat by 1 minute...


He hit the button. http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-bombs/297090-first-attempt-take-over-world-code-named-operation-pinky-1-a-4.html#post3357144


----------



## kapathy

anticipat(snarf)ion is snarfing killing me!


----------



## Cigar Noob

another one lands. How many outstanding ordinances are there now? http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-bombs/297702-innocent-victim-brain-you-masshole.html


----------



## the_brain

Cigar Noob said:


> another one lands. How many outstanding ordinances are there now? http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-bombs/297702-innocent-victim-brain-you-masshole.html


5 Outstanding, plus the big one.


----------



## the_brain

the_brain said:


> 5 Outstanding, plus the big one.


Make that 4... http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-bombs/297718-ive-been-brained.html


----------



## the_brain

the_brain said:


> Make that 4... http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-bombs/297718-ive-been-brained.html


Such a beautiful plan and USPS screws with it again. The big one still says delivery today, but it just arrived in the local sort facility. Now I have to wait another day to take over the world.


----------



## bwhite220

the_brain said:


> Such a beautiful plan and USPS screws with it again. The big one still says delivery today, but it just arrived in the local sort facility. Now I have to wait another day to take over the world.


Wait, to truly take over the world, you'd have to get USPS to work correctly. Seems even you can't pull that off!

You still scare me though.


----------



## Cigar Noob

the_brain said:


> Such a beautiful plan and USPS screws with it again. The big one still says delivery today, but it just arrived in the local sort facility. Now I have to wait another day to take over the world.


Gives you another day to not worry about retaliation too. Think positive Brain.


----------



## the_brain

Cigar Noob said:


> Gives you another day to not worry about retaliation too. Think positive Brain.


What retaliation? My Zilla repellant and mid control will work.

I hope...


----------



## Vicini

the_brain said:


> What retaliation? My Zilla repellant and mid control will work.
> 
> I hope...


ha.


----------



## Rock31

Plan foiled by the USPS, what else would you expect.


----------



## ProbateGeek

the_brain said:


> What retaliation? My Zilla repellant and *mid control will work.*


Funny - didn't work this morning.

Oops!


----------



## the_brain

ProbateGeek said:


> Funny - didn't work this morning.
> 
> Oops!


Thats what I get for posting from my phone. Hey, what? Pinky raise the defenses!!!


----------



## watchman_01

So we are either waiting for a mushroom cloud to appear near MONROE, TN or the ground should be shaking as Zilla begins to wake up? Which is it?


----------



## the_brain

the_brain said:


> Thats what I get for posting from my phone. Hey, what? Pinky raise the defenses!!!


Pinky, strike that, once we control Shuckins a squid can not hurt us.


----------



## ProbateGeek

the_brain said:


> Pinky, strike that, *once *we control Shuckins a squid can not hurt us.


That is a helluva big ONCE there, our little mousy friend...

:ss


----------



## kapathy

the_brain said:


> Pinky, strike that, once we control Shuckins a squid can not hurt us.


did usps foil yet another day?


----------



## the_brain

Oh it should have landed....


----------



## Rock31

you are doing one hell of a job kid! keep em going!


----------



## the_brain

Brain: Pinky, it appears that some lower (non-vertebrate) life forms have recovered faster then planed from the mind control. While we wait for the final bomb's mind control an Zilla repellent to work, we need to raise out defenses and check the mail for bombs.


----------



## David_ESM

the_brain said:


> Brain: Pinky, it appears that some lower (non-vertebrate) life forms have recovered faster then planed from the mind control. While we wait for the final bomb's mind control an Zilla repellent to work, we need to raise out defenses and check the mail for bombs.


Hmm... That is a pretty sturdy looking door...


----------



## ProbateGeek

the_brain said:


> Brain: Pinky, it appears that some lower (non-vertebrate) life forms have recovered faster then planed from the mind control. While we wait for the final bomb's mind control an Zilla repellent to work, we need to raise out defenses and check the mail for bombs.


As cephalopods, squid exhibit relatively high intelligence among invertebrates, and are generally immune to all vertebrate-focused mind control techniques.

But you already knew that now, dincha?

:ss


----------



## the_brain

*Brain:* Soon the transition will be complete, but I promise to be a benevolent ruler of the&#8230;.

*Pinky:* Brain?

*Brain:* Pinky, not now, I'm working on my world domination speech.

*Pinky:* Brain?

*Brain:* What is it?

*Pinky:* I'm not sure this plan will work.

*Brain:* The plan will work, it is brilliant. The final bomb is covered with Zilla confusers and has strong Zilla repellent.

*Pinky:* I'm not sure I understand the Zilla repellent?

*Brain:* The bomb will play the theme song intro of Godzuki from the terrible 70's cartoon when opened. This will scare away any Zilla and let us control Shuchins. Then the world is mine.

*Pinky:* Are you sure the Zilla repellant will not just anger Zilla.

*Brain:* Never, the plan is working.


----------



## the_brain

*Pinky:* BRAIN!!!

*Brain:* What now Pinky?

*Pinky:* You need to see this!!!!

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-bombs/297842-wonder-what-means.html#post3364174

*Brain:* Oh.... That cant be good.....


----------



## shuckins

the_brain said:


> And if my plan does not work, I think I will have bigger problems then coming up with a second plan.


grrrrr


----------



## ProbateGeek

Uh oh, again.

*MODS*: Is it too late to change the title of this thread?

"*LAST attempt to take over the world (Code Named Operation Ex-Pinky 1)*"

:ss


----------



## the_brain

*Pinky:* Brain, I don't think this is a good thing&#8230; Zilla is taking it personally.

*Brain:* I think there was an error somewhere in the plan. I will have to ponder this.

*Pinky:* What are we going to do tonight?

*Brain:* Same thing we are going to be doing for the next few nights Pinky, fortify the cage&#8230;. Trim the trees.... And pray&#8230;

*Pinky:* Not try to take over the world again?

*Brain:* No Pinky, not tonight, but soon......


----------



## ProbateGeek

Perhaps one should realize that the world is better off for NOT having been taken over? That everything is again just as it should be?

Including your pending extermination? 

:biggrin:


----------



## David_ESM

Just have a couple photos from the Bolivar Ian gave me. Some of the photos aren't the best... I guess that happens when you are using lantern light while at a small hunting cabin in the middle of nowhere...





































And I have to say this might be the best cigar I have ever had. It definitely was due to the combination of the company of my 3 best friends in the world, the location in the woods (love the outdoors) and the good drinks. But the cigar was a big factor. From the ash you can see the construction on this cigar was incredible (it fell only once). I nubbed it down to the very end using a skewer from the grilled beef kabobs that composed dinner.

I will be writing up and submitting a review sometime in the next week or so.

Thanks again Ian :thumb:


----------



## Cigar Noob

David_ESM said:


> And I have to say this might be the best cigar I have ever had. It definitely was due to the combination of the company of my 3 best friends in the world, the location in the woods (love the outdoors) and the good drinks. But the cigar was a big factor. From the ash you can see the construction on this cigar was incredible (it fell only once). I nubbed it down to the very end using a skewer from the grilled beef kabobs that composed dinner.
> 
> I will be writing up and submitting a review sometime in the next week or so.
> 
> Thanks again Ian :thumb:


Ooooohh.... I've been trying to pick a time to give one of these beauties a try, sounds like now is as good a time as ever. Can't wait.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd

the_brain said:


> Pinky, strike that, once we control Shuckins a squid can not hurt us.


cannot is one word,oh rodental one.....
funny..you look like a mouse,but you spell like a Squid....is this some kind of gene-splicing experiment gone horribly wrong?


----------



## ouirknotamuzd

ProbateGeek said:


> Uh oh, again.
> 
> *MODS*: Is it too late to change the title of this thread?
> 
> "*LAST attempt to take over the world (Code Named Operation Ex-Pinky 1)*"
> 
> :ss


I think *"R.I.P.,Brain" *is more appropos,Counselor


----------



## ProbateGeek

ouirknotamuzd said:


> cannot is one word,oh rodental one.....
> funny..you look like a mouse,but you spell like a Squid....is this some kind of gene-splicing experiment gone horribly wrong?


Squid rank much higher on the intelligence scale than mere _rodentia_.

But spelling corrections from one whose chosen user name is a Salvador Daliesque spelling catastrophe? Hmmm....

Good thing we're all still awestruck by that herfabomber business.

:ss


----------



## watchman_01

ouirknotamuzd said:


> cannot is one word,oh rodental one.....
> funny..you look like a mouse,but you spell like a Squid....is this some kind of gene-splicing experiment gone horribly wrong?


If you've got times to spell check forums then we are all in trouble.


----------



## David_ESM

ouirknotamuzd said:


> cannot is one word,oh rodental one.....
> funny..you look like a mouse,but you spell like a Squid....is this some kind of gene-splicing experiment gone horribly wrong?


You make fun of our spelling yet you don't capitalize any word except for squid (which is not a pro-noun nor at the beginning of a sentence so should be lower case), you don't use spaces after your punctuation at all, and you use words like "rodental" which doesn't exist except as the name of a town in Germany (which would make it capitalized)...

Llamas... :tsk:


----------



## ouirknotamuzd

David_ESM said:


> You make fun of our spelling yet you don't capitalize any word except for squid (which is not a pro-noun nor at the beginning of a sentence so should be lower case), you don't use spaces after your punctuation at all, and you use words like "rodental" which doesn't exist except as the name of a town in Germany (which would make it capitalized)...
> 
> Llamas... :tsk:


 I suppose you're right,David. Making fun of Squid spelling is completely inappropriate and unnecessary,when taking into the account the veritable plethora of ways I/we/the Llamas can make fun of the Squids.If you're in need of an example,might I suggest looking to the upper left-hand corner of your last post,where you'll see a picture of a cartoon figure who's trying to use a hand dryer as a butt plug.Need I say more?

game...set...match


----------



## David_ESM

ouirknotamuzd said:


> Need I say more?


Please don't. Attempting to read your post through the complete lack of capitalization and proper utilization of the space bar and punctuation is driving me crazy.

Just head back to the herd and await further youtube orders from your ass.


----------



## the_brain

ouirknotamuzd said:


> cannot is one word,oh rodental one.....
> funny..you look like a mouse,but you spell like a Squid....is this some kind of gene-splicing experiment gone horribly wrong?


And people thought Cigar Noob was now my secretary....


----------



## Cigar Noob

the_brain said:


> And people thought Cigar Noob was now my secretary....


Oooooo Burn! ound:

___________

Funny how this mind control things is working. I am seeing more squid on llama violence than anything in this thread. Good fun.


----------



## Un0fficial

I think Zilla is angry there, Brain


----------



## shuckins

zilla,need help with that?


----------



## Un0fficial

shuckins said:


> zilla,need help with that?


That's just a flesh wound to Zilla xD


----------



## David_ESM

I don't believe it is any wound... I believe he is attempting to set the trap :wink:


----------



## Un0fficial

David_ESM said:


> I don't believe it is any wound... I believe he is attempting to set the trap :wink:


Doh! Should have realized he wants to CATCH the mouse.. why would a mouse put out a mouse trap!?

Cant blame me, I just woke up


----------

